

Startup vs. Big Company: What's "Freedom"? - malloc47
http://matt-welsh.blogspot.com/2012/11/startup-vs-big-company-whats-freedom.html

======
ronyeh
Clearly there are pluses & minuses to each path. But if a young student is
interested in doing a startup, he/she should definitely try (while young).

It is no less of a "real world" experience than it would be if you worked at
Google. In fact, it might be more "real" because you have to deal with
_everything_ from coding to tech support to marketing to taxes (and if you do
well enough, payroll).

